# h264 Encoding Performance Openshot



## jardows (Jul 29, 2020)

I just upgraded my desktop computer to a Ryzen 3600.  I am dual booting with Windows 10 and FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE.  This is a fresh install, and I have installed everything using pkg.  In multimedia/openshot , encoding a video to mp4 using CPU h264 rendering, under Windows it is processing the video at about 55 fps, but in FreeBSD it is processing the video encode only about 18 fps.  I reckon this has something to do with threading, but I could not find any relevant options within the associated ports.  Any advice on how I could improve the CPU encoding performance here?


----------

